
Url2png - Website Screenshot API - Beautiful, Zippy, Reliable - bgraves
http://url2png.com/
======
bgraves
I've been beta testing url2png.com for a few months now and it's finally been
released and opened to public sign ups. The service isn't free, but having the
option to avoid the many other screenshot services out there is worth the
cost, imo.

Code examples (PHP, Python, BASH, Ruby): <https://gist.github.com/1007737>

------
Urgo
Free DIY alternative that I use: <http://cutycapt.sourceforge.net/>

------
davr
Bit more pricy than the other paid alternatives, but perhaps the speed and
simplicity is worth it.

